# Help with a young rescue lurcher



## Sarahsaurus1987 (Mar 7, 2016)

My husband and I have just rescued a 10 month old lurcher bitch from Battersea. She was found wandering as a stray so we know very little about her past but we suspect she may have been used for coursing. We have had her for one month and although we are both deeply fond of her I have to say there are some days when we really struggle. She is such a sweet natured girl but we never imagined how much she would come to dictate every minute of our lives and how stressful and time-consuming she would turn out to be, particularly some main issues that we seem to be having with her.

She gets two walks a day, 1 hour-1.5 hours in the morning and another 30 minute walk in the evening. She has ZERO recall so I walk her briskly on lead. To let off steam I also drive her to an enclosed paddock every other day to run off-lead but on the occasions when I have tried to let her off lead whilst walking her in a public field they have ended disastrously (once she ran into a road, another time she climbed down a cliff to a river and I had to slide down on my bum and rescue her, pushing her back up the near-vertical cliff with one hand whilst clinging to the rocks with the other!) Taking her to the paddock for off-lead time is a band-aid solution - it is expensive and involves a long drive so I really want to work on getting her to the point where I can let her off-lead in local parks and fields but at the moment I can't imagine ever being able to do that because she seems to go deaf the minute she gets off lead and won't respond to my calls. I have tried luring her back with lots of tasty treats, throwing toys around, gentle cajoling, sternly commanding - NOTHING. On one occasion I was able to get her to come back to me in an empty cricket park but that was simply because there was nothing else around to distract her. Similarly practicing recall in the enclosed paddock or garden is pointless because the moment we get to a real-life situation where there are other dogs/wildlife/people/smells she forgets it all and I'm invisible to her. How do you teach a lurcher recall without putting her in a potentially dangerous situation in the first place? Her first instinct of lead seems to simply be to try and run away from me and past experiences tell me there is a very good chance she will keep running and I'll never see her again or she'll wind up under the wheel of a car.

Whilst the recall is the main problem I'm at my wit's end with other things too. She HATES her crate and whenever we try to shut her in she goes berserk, working herself into a state, scrambling at the floor so the tray gets kicked out, rattling around and pulling the crate-cover through the bars with her teeth. We have stopped locking her in there and are trying to get her to go in voluntarily with the door open until she feels comfortable enough for us to shut the door but we are getting nowhere. I put her bed inside so the crate is super soft and cushy, leave treats in there randomly throughout the day, toys etc. I cover it to make it more den-like but she still seems to hate it. She tends to lean in just far enough to grab the treat and remove it but she won't ever go in there and lie down. As a result I can only leave the house for short periods of time as i have to leave her free in the house. Bless her socks so far she hasn't misbehaved out of the crate but I know how useful it would be to be able to get her to like the crate so we can leave her for longer periods. Between caring for her and working my husband and I don't get any time to ourselves now so to be able to go to the pub for a couple of hours and leave her safely in a crate would be bliss!! Normally she sleeps on her bed on the upstairs landing but last night we put her bed downstairs inside the crate, leaving the crate door open, and closed the stair-gate at the bottom of the stairs, giving her no choice but to either sleep on her comfy bed inside the crate or the hard floor in the downstairs hallway. She cried and whined for an hour and we tried to tough it out. Eventually she went quiet and I thought yes we've cracked it she's probably curled up inside the crate snoozing! Alas we go down this morning to find out that she had managed to scratch the living room door open and had slept on the sofa all night. Now I'm thinking of moving the crate to the upstairs landing tonight and shutting the stair gate, hoping she will eventually choose to at least sleep in the crate, albeit not downstairs. Any tips or advice on the crate issue would be appreciated. Sadly not knowing much about her past we don't know whether she has ever had a bad experience with it.

She is a lovely girl during the day but she gets terrible late-night zoomies where she goes absolutely ballistic for a couple of hours, constantly running around the house, jumping all over furniture, barking and growling at us. When we let her outside she runs round in circles in the garden repeatedly barking and panting waking up the neighbours. She's currently being fed Barking Heads complete food which seems to be a very high quality dry food. Is there too much protein in her diet maybe? The zoomies seems to be a natural habit for a lot of lurchers so I don't want to stamp it out and am happy for her to have a bit of a crazy period before bed but every evening it seems to get worse and worse to the point that my husband text me last night to stay he was afraid she was going to hurt him as she was snapping and lunging at him and asking me to come home asap. She doesn't normally show any signs of aggression and he had simply been sat on the sofa when she started doing it so it was an unpleasant and unexpected change of temperament.

The other thing that makes me worry is how much she (normally) seems to prefer my husband to me. I work from home so am the one who does most of the walking, feeding, playing, taking her to training class, caring etc and it breaks my heart that she perks up so much when my husband comes home and seems much happier to be around him, play with him, cuddle him etc whereas with me she doesn't seem to want to look me in the eye as much as my husband, mopes around looking dejected in my prescence and barely tolerates any affection from me before moving away. I don't want to be that petty person getting upset about something so silly but when I put so much time and effort into making sure she's safe, healthy and happy it can feel hurtful to get so little back from her. I did shout at her once (this was before we got a dog-seatbelt and she was refusing to listen to my commands to sit/lie down in the back of the car and kept tottering around on the backseat. I was worried she was about to break a leg or go through the window so I lost my cool a bit and really yelled at her to lie down.) I feel awful about it and haven't done it since but is it possible she feels nervous around me now? How can I fix that and regain her trust? Is it possible that it's nothing to do with that and she simply doesn't like me??

I feel terrible for complaining and on their own I know these problems don't sound like a big deal on their own but the impact it's having on our life is huge. At the moment we can't ever let her off lead so exercising her has turned into a complicated and time consuming affair, she can't be left alone for long as she won't go in her crate happily so I barely get to leave the house, she scares the both of us with her Jekyll and Hyde act in the evenings and we are hugely sleep deprived as the evening routine is such a nightmare!

She has only been with us a month so I imagine she must be feeling pretty unsure of herself and still getting used to things. She is generally a good dog and I know the problem probably lies with my husband and I and the fact that we just don't know how to deal with some of these things. We both grew up with family dogs but she is the first dog either of us have owned ourselves and we are really desperate for some help. Should we be more ruthless with the crate thing and just lock her in? Should we just try and let her off and take the risk? Is it her food making her crazy at night? Please, please tell me - does it eventually get easier?

Thanks for your advice, we really want to do the best we can for her.


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Some dogs just don't like crates so I'd ditch it & let her sleep wherever she wants to. Lurchers like their home comforts. Get a harness & long line (_not_ a flexi) so she can have some freedom/exercise without risk of losing her & concentrate on all the good things so you can stop being cross/upset. Lurchers are very sensitive & she'll respond much better to calm, love & not trying to stuff her into a trap/crate when she's obviously scared of it.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Riiight......

Firstly, with the recall, it is nice to see your dog running about off the lead but it's not the be all and end all. You've only had her for a month which is nothing really in the grand scheme of things. So for now I think it is a question of readjusting your expectations. She has proven that she is definitely not ready to be off lead, so you can take the stress of 'will she, won't she?' away by not letting her off the lead full stop. Out of curiosity, how do you get her to return to you when she is off lead in the paddock? The next step I would say is getting her into a decent training class where she can start to learn to focus on you in a controlled environment. 

Re: the crate, honestly if she's not destructive, I'd have to question the necessity at this point in time. You probably CAN get her to point of accepting it by going back to basics with it as you would with a puppy, but personally I wouldn't be introducing more conflict into the relationship if she doesn't appear to need the crate.

Late night/zoomies is pretty normal, I'm not sure why young dogs feel the need to be so annoying the moment you want to sit down and watch TV every night. I counteract this with my young GSD by doing a training session every evening at around 8:30-9:00pm ish, or the time she'd typically get her zoomies on. We don't do it for long, maybe 15 minutes or so, but afterwards she's content the sleep for the rest of the night without rampaging around....


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

You're very unlikely to get to the point where she'll be happy in a crate if she hates it so much. She may have had previous bad experiences of being caged. So don't force the issue; keep it in case it's ever going to be needed for crate rest after injury, but NEVER try to close the door with her in it at this stage. You could make a den area for her, perhaps under a table with a cover that reaches to the floor that she might become content to use.

Training classes are a great idea, and use the long line - always on a harness not a collar. 

When she does the zoomies of an evening, how about a quick walk (we'll soon be having better weather in the evenings) or a training session - something to engage her brain which should tire her out more effectively than running around. Or parcelling up some food in twists of newspaper, put in a cardboard box and let her excavate them, or a kong to work on.

And don't shout at her, it will only make things worse. Walk away and kick a cushion.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

A month is a very short time for hr to settle.

I too have a rescue lurcher and it took a good 6 months for him to truly settle.

Many of the lurchers picked up as strays have not had a great start in life and are extremely sensitive.

I would forget the crate to be honest and continue to let her sleep in her bed on the landing. She probably feels she wants to be close to you. My lurcher tore his way out of the kitchen on the first night and curled up on the floor next to my side of the bed. He now has that bed or the sofa at his disposal 

I would also forget about letting her off for a good while yet too. Until you are the centre of her world and she has been trained to a certain level there will always be something more interesting to tempt her away.

I exercise my lurcher in a padded harness attached to a 5m flexi tape. I find that better than a long line because I can control him far better and stop him from tearing off to the end of the lead at break neck speed! Using a long line is fine if you are able to stop the dog on command or allow the line to drag behind.

I couldn't trust Jack not to keep running in a straight line at top speed and he wasn't safe to let the line go. I ended up in A&E with a separated shoulder because I couldn't risk letting go 

In the end I decided he couldn't be let off in the open at all, but that doesn't seem to have been an issue tbh.

I would also suggest not over exercising her. You will end up with a fit dog that needs lots of exercise - a vicious circle.

What area are you as I used to take Jack to a local training class tailor made for greyhounds and lurchers.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

And breathe .....

Firstly thank you for taking on a rescue dog and for being prepared to work on the issues rather than just hand her back.

One month is a very short time and to be honest I rarely even try my rescues off the lead in that time frame as I do think you need to build a relationship with the dog first and get to know what makes them tick. Off lead exercise is something we all strive for but I've just had to admit defeat with one of my pointers for his own safety. He has been with us 5 years and we had managed to get him to a point of being off lead a few times a week in a safe area (for us that meant driving to a remoter part of the forest and walking a long way in away from roads and where there are no livestock) but recently he has got worse about coming back and we lost him for over an hour at the weekend despite having a tracker collar on him. So we are now going back to keeping him on a lead/long line. I've never had a lurcher so can't offer any help about what makes them tick but my boy was an ex working dog from Ireland who had lived as a stray then been through the pound/rescue experience. It took at least 6 months for him to really interact much with us especially on walks, I think he was shut down and can only describe it as like living with a feral yet now he snuggles up on the sofa (or bed) and is very loving indoors although outside he is still only interested in scents.

Why is it so important that she go in the crate? only one of mine will (funnily enough the pointer mentioned above) but neither of my other two will including the rottie I've had since a pup who I did manage to get to sleep in her crate in our bedroom for a few weeks but she never liked it and was happier downstairs on her own in the kitchen behind a baby gate. If your dog sleeps happily on her own bed on the landing then why not keep to that routine? 

I work from home too, I'm with my dogs pretty much 24 hrs a day so when my husband comes in of course they go mad to see him, also I'm a bit stricter than he is so they do think he is great fun. It may be your dog is just used to men (if she was used for lamping that would seem quite likely) and doesn't understand women  give her time and let her come to you when she is ready, don't try and force a fuss on her just wait for her - believe me it will be so rewarding when she comes to you through choice. 

So I would stop trying to let her off the lead altogether, perhaps try her on a long line, just enjoy your walks together, getting to know each other and exploring lovely places with no stress, I would leave the crate for now and accept she is happy on her bed at night and so far has given you no reason not to trust her loose when you pop out and stop worrying about whether she likes you or not, bonding takes time. As for the zoomies if it is getting out of hand and worrying you both then try to pre empt it by doing something else just before it starts - something like a long lasting chew or stuffed frozen kong or doing some scent work in the garden or going for a walk around the block. Of course if she was used for lamping then darkness might be the trigger for her getting excited thinking she is off to work so find something else for her to do.


----------



## Canarie (Sep 4, 2013)

Firstly,thankyou for adopting.
Can I suggest the option of buying from Amazon,The Nylon Outside Line Black,15m/50ft.
This line is very long and should be ideal for your dog.We used it extensively for our BeagleX whose recall was rubbish when we adopted her(not surprisingly).Clearly remembering standing in torrential rain for well over an hour waiting for her to return That was when we got the long line!
Might be worth putting a "thread" on the forum asking if anyone knows of any enclosed places for your dog.I did this when I got my dog.Very helpful feedback,and we found somewhere local to take her.
As for the crate.It doesn't suit all dogs.
Please don't despair.Nearly 3 years on from adopting my dog I have had people come up to me and say they don't recognise the same dog.My dog was a stray,found wandering the streets of London.
It can/will be hard.It will also be very rewarding. Rescuing your dog has saved two lives.The dog you have rescued and the place that is now available for another dog to fill.

Canarie


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Canarie said:


> Firstly,thankyou for adopting.
> Please don't despair.Nearly 3 years on from adopting my dog I have had people come up to me and say they don't recognise the same dog.My dog was a stray,found wandering the streets of London.


Same thing has happened to me - I've even been asked what happened to the skinny, nervy tan & white runt I used to have. Answer: She's just trying to climb onto your lap!

Sarah, please don't worry that your dog is not as confident/friendly with you. It's probably either that she is more used to kindness from men than women or that she has experienced ill treatment from someone you remind her of (height, build, hair colour, tone of voice etc). Don't crowd her, just let her make friends in her own time - it's worth the wait! Once she realises that she is safe with you, you will have a great bond. It's very early days to be worrying about lack of progress. Just relax and enjoy the journey. As long as she is safe and well and you are getting to know each other, that's what matters. Training will come far quicker once you have a good bond and she is feeling at home. How fast she progresses is no one's business but yours and hers anyway.


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

I would suggest a fabric horse lunge rein knotted along the length to give you better grip & ability to let it out slower is safer than a nylon line for lurchers as they run _much_ faster than beagles & a nylon line attached to a speeding lurcher's harness is likely to do you damage.


----------



## Crispin Green (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi Sarah, I am a TV producer currently producing a film for BBC 3 following a leading dog behaviourist as they visit people's homes and improve dogs with behavioural issues. Would you be interested in talking to me (on the phone for now) about your dog and our film? If so, please send me an email at [email protected]. Thank you. Best, Crispin


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I am so sorry you're having problems with your dog settling in @Sarahsaurus1987 and thank you rescuing her.

My Molls is a part lab/lurcher and I'd agree with everything else on here. In fact what you've posted is pretty much what I think I've said about her in the first few months. She was 10 months and a death row dog so very little is known about her past. Truly, at point I didn't want to go home from work as I'd get ear ache from my husband about what troubles they'd had that day.

A month is a _very_ short time for her to settle, I think it took Molly about 6 months to find her paws. That's not to say she was a terror for all that time but it took that time to bond with us and just sort herself out. I suspect she knew very little home comforts and I learned to take it slowly. I'd not worry about the crate but if you do then there are some good books and a sticky somewhere on the PF forum about crate training. Take it very slowly. I'll be honest Molly didn't adapt and prefers to lounge on the sofa where she can see us.

Recall - I used a training line and build it up a lot. I referred to Pippa's Total Recall and I had to employ a trainer to do this. It took a lot of practice and I am still very careful where I let her off some four years later. She doesn't hurt from being on a lead and a long line is just as good exercise. Also look at the Dog Friendly Secure Fields to see if there is somewhere closer. You might find that some training work is money better spent or at least employing the techniques in Total Recall will give you better all round value.

I have also found that working with a trainer who was very experienced in impulse control massively helpful. Molly still does the zoomies and goodness they were manic! But through doing things like tuggies where she has to give the toy, wait for a cue to play again has been good at teaching her to generally control herself. I can now get her to sit mid zoomies but it has taken work.

And as for liking your husband best. I'm the one who turns up from work and gets the love. I'm absolutely sure that your dog adores you too but it's hard to see it. I have the same conversation with him, Molly doesn't give him the same welcome but she is always listening for him, watchful in a way that she doesn't with me. Try doing some very basic training, a bit of sit, stays and simple stuff in the house. Scent work also tires Molly out, three searches and she's snoring - it makes great use of a lurcher's talent for sniffing out trouble! Talking Scentworks has lots of resources.

Despite the 'offer' from @Crispin Green , I don't think you need a behaviourist at all (and I would imagine that having a camera crew around would make it even harder) but a good trainer to give you some direction  I know that my family dogs seem to arrive already training  (sorry to my grandad for forgetting the work he did!) and it's a massive fright when you have a dog that needs more from you. But you can get through this and you've all of us to help you


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Something on Impulse control that might be useful
http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/impulse-control-everyone


----------



## Rahoulb (Dec 17, 2013)

I don't have much to add beyond there's some excellent advice above - especially the book Total Recall. However, you may never be able to trust a lurcher's recall 100% - some just have to chase when they spot something moving in the wind (squirrel, cat, leaf). (Actually I don't think you can trust any dog's recall 100% as they're not robots, but that's another story).

Zoomies _is_ a lurcher thing - this was my old fella when he was blind, senile and had severe arthritis in his hips: https://vine.co/v/hB62gMrtz9b (also note the high fences - he was a bugger for escaping)

What I do have to say is lurchers are belligerent, infuriating gits. Best dogs around 

(I have a staff now, he's lovely but it's not the same)


----------



## trio25 (Jul 1, 2014)

Lots of great advice here, the first couple of months are hard as they don't yet trust us.

My rescue lurcher has now been with us 11months, in the last month he is off lead more and more but still only when no other dogs around and no livestock. He is doing really well and its great that he can do zoomies, I don't think he went off lead for the first 6months at all, just a long line and not that option. My other dog is never off, I worked really hard with a long line and he can be great but he is a sheep chaser and where I live there are loads, he jumps walls so he stays onlead unless we are at the beach on holiday. He gets plenty of exercise and actually is more tired than when I hire a field for him to run around aimlessly as I do lots of games like find it with him.

My lurcher hated the crate when he moved in, I like mine crate trained for holidays and its easier if I'm expecting a delivery. He cute his nose trying to get out which wasn't great. So I went back to basics, I fed him near the crate and slowly moved till the food was inside the crate. Then I started asking him to go in and giving him his food in their (door open all the time). After a couple of months he was running in so I started shutting the door, but opening before he finished, slowly extending the time. Now if I say crate he runs in, waits for a treat and settles down and I can shut the door. It took months but he is so happy their if he's tired in the evening he takes himself in there for some quiet time.

We think it took 8months for him to know this was definitely home and relax and trust us, remember he doesn't know that this is forever yet, now he is amazing and so affectionate. Both mine go crazy with happiness when my partner comes home even though I spend the most time with them, feed them and mainly walk them. But they know when she is due home so are so happy, I love to see it. It's me they seek out thought if they don't feel quite right.

Keep posting, lots of supportive people on here.


----------

